# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Convertir du code Matlab en VHDL

## okitrinaw

svp y a t'il quelqu'un parmi vous peux me dire comment je peux converti un code matlab en vhdl 
merci

----------


## mith06

Contacter Mathworks, et leur acheter a toollbox qui va bien.

@+

----------


## okitrinaw

mais j'ai pas l'argent pour acheter le programme de mathsworks ...s'il y ba quelqu'un peux me donner le programme ou me donner une autre mthode pour le faire merci

----------

